# Military K9 Drops Puck at Hockey Game



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

As a military spouse, a Canadian who loves hockey (naturally), and GS lover, this video sure struck a nerve! 

https://www.nhl.com/news/bomb-sniffing-dog-drops-puck-at-ducks-game/c-283493560


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! That's awesome. Good job, Nero!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

He's gorgeous. I can't get the video to play, will try again later, because this is so cool!


----------



## dogmama57 (Nov 1, 2016)

that's beautiful. Gave me goose bumps. GOD bless all service people and dogs. halleluja NERO.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

That was great!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

now that is a beautifully constructed SOLID dog !

if only this was the norm.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That was awesome! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Job Nero! Thank you for your service.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I am not a hockey fan but very cool.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Watched it. Yay.
Loved the little "can I have it back?" jump at the end. I needed a bit of cute.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nero really seemed to enjoy that job.


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

islanddog said:


> Watched it. Yay.
> Loved the little "can I have it back?" jump at the end. I needed a bit of cute.


Glad you got to see it! I loved that part, too. My favourite, though was when the announcer said "Cpl Nero loves finding bombs, having his ears scratched and playing fetch". Too cute!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I thought the dog seemed maybe a little disappointed that a game of fetch with the puck did not occur right then


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Very cute! Couldn't help but smile when he started wagging his tail, like "LOOK AT ALL THE PEOPLE THIS IS GONNA BE GREAT GAME OF FETCH!" :grin2:


----------

